
If you’re building a conversational bot…Don’t - whoisjuan
https://medium.com/@juanjramirez/if-you-re-building-a-conversational-bot-don-t-63e73393c91b#.kftca3u1s
======
vortico
This is the most pointlessly aggressive article I have ever read. Did Juan
attempt to make a chatbot but found it was difficult and had to vent?

He has a good point at the end though, that there are in fact useful
applications of this idea which are specifically not centered around making
the lives of the rich and busy a few seconds more convenient.

~~~
whoisjuan
I'm sorry. I really didn't want to come across as aggressive. My intention was
just to deliver a thought about trying to create more meaningful products.
Again, I'm sorry if you felt the tone was rude. I adjusted it a little bit.
Also I would def have this in mind for future writes. Thanks for the comment
and the feedback.

